# Massad Ayoob MAG 40 Course in Live Oak, FL



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Since Massad Ayoob has been referenced here in a couple of threads, I thought that I would post this (almost) local training event in the event anyone would like to sign up before July 17th to take advantage of the $100 discounted tuition... ($700 for the 4-day course, 10hrs per day, 40 hrs total)

*October 25-28, 2012 Live Oak, FL*

Massad Ayoob MAG 40 Course:

This is an intense, four-day, 40-hour immersion course in the “rules of engagement” for armed law-abiding private citizens. The course emphasizes legal issues, tactical issues, and aftermath management. Topics will include interacting with suspects, witnesses, responding police officers, threat recognition and mind-set, and the management of the social and psychological aftermath of having to use lethal force in defense of self or others. Also covered is preparing beforehand for legal repercussions and minimizing your exposure to them. Situations in the home, at the place of business, or “on the street” will all be covered. Range work will include instruction in the use of the defensive handgun under extreme stress. Drawing from concealment, two-handed stances, shooting from cover, one-handed stances with either hand, speed reloading, and more are taught with an overall emphasis on fast, accurate shot placement. The course will culminate with a written examination covering the classroom topics and a police-style handgun qualification course.

http://massadayoobgroup.com/?page_id=7

Live Oak October Class:

http://massadayoobgroup.com/?page_id=78

I have it down on my calendar to attend... :thumbsup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

"Aftermath management" is a great euphemism.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> "Aftermath management" is a great euphemism.


 
Been there -- done that... It's not too bad in this part of Florida (if your shooting was justified), thanks to the "Stand Your Ground Law". Definitely one of the good reasons to live in the Sunshine State right now!


----------

